# Water Softener - Bad for plants at what level?



## bjorn (15 Oct 2011)

I just had a Kinetic Water Softener installed at home. I have read a few threads about softened water not being good for fish or plants (Kinetic manual actually says it's fine). I had it installed so that the kitchen cold water tap is un-softened, i.e. for drinking but also for my tank.

However the cold water will be very cold and it would have been convenient if I could use some softened hot water rather than having to have large amounts of water standing around to reach acceptable temperature. 

*Would there be any negative impact on plants using a smaller amount of softened water? *Say 1/3 softened and 2/3 normal. Or is worth not using it even at lower levels?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2011)

Hi all,


> "Kinetic water softener"


 I think this just means that it is one that doesn't use any electric. If it is a "Kinetico" type that you re-charge with salt (NaCl)?, you can't use it at all. The problem is that it exchanges Ca2+ ions for Na+ ions, and sodium (Na) is damaging to most plants. Can you store cold tap water in a container in the house? that would allow it to warm up and out gas any chlorine.

cheers Darrel


----------



## bjorn (15 Oct 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > "Kinetic water softener"
> ...



yes kinetico is the brand. It's definitely a salt / sodium type of water softener no question about that. I was wondering if sodium content is ok at a lower level as in 1/3 softened and 2/3 normal water. For example the manufacturer says it's ok to use softened water for Tropical fish but obviously I don't rely on what they say. I can understand fish coping with some sodium content but what about plants?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2011)

Hi all,


> _I was wondering if sodium content is ok at a lower level as in 1/3 softened and 2/3 normal water. For example the manufacturer says it's ok to use softened water for Tropical fish but obviously I don't rely on what they say. I can understand fish coping with some sodium content but what about plants?_


 It depends on the fish and plants,if you wanted to keep for example Orange Chromids, Bumblebee Gobies and Sailfin Mollies, it is absolutely fine, because they all naturally occur in hard, brackish (1 - 2% sea) water and you could just mix your 2 supplies. I've never kept a brackish aquarium, but there is a list if plants here: <http://www.wetwebmedia.com/brackishsubwebindex/bracplants.htm>.


> _For example the manufacturer says it's ok to use softened water for Tropical fish but obviously I don't rely on what they say._


 This is wrong, if you want to keep other fish and plants the softened supply is a total non-starter. The sea is full of sodium chloride (NaCl), because plants only use Na and Cl in very small amounts, and over geological time they have accumulated in the oceans. In the tank levels of Na will creep up over time, causing osmotic problems as the conductivity level rises, and this is going to be very quickly unsustainable. 

cheers Darrel


----------

